# Duplex, 1 building drain from 1 side to the other



## jar546 (Jul 19, 2011)

Side by side duplex on 1 lot.  DWV from unit 1 goes under the basement slab to unit 2 where they both combine within unit 2 then go outside the structure to the sanitary authority.

2009 IRC applies.

Can this be done or do they have to come out separately?


----------



## Moscow (Jul 19, 2011)

We allow them to be done that way as long as it is a true duplex with only a one hour wall between them if it is a 2 hr wall then no seprate the sewer because then it could be 2 single family dwellings.


----------



## fatboy (Jul 19, 2011)

Thats how we do it also, if there is a property lie in between, then separate utilities, not passing through each other.


----------



## Architect1281 (Aug 2, 2011)

So if it were  a two story 1 above the other = same difference


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Aug 2, 2011)

Same for townhouses on one lot.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Aug 3, 2011)

Agree with Moscow and fatboy. It also prevents two sewer connections. What about water, two meters or one?

pc1


----------



## pwood (Aug 3, 2011)

two meters... also two landfill and fire protection charges.


----------



## Moscow (Aug 3, 2011)

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> Agree with Moscow and fatboy. It also prevents two sewer connections. What about water, two meters or one?pc1


Here our city code makes all one and two family dwellings have a seperate water meter


----------

